# New in CT.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Evan.


----------



## badtothebown (May 2, 2007)

Nice shooting. Looks like you've been to Hall's.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

WELCOME -- Come visit us at Center Sports in Columbia, CT .


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

Badtothebown, yeah that's at Halls last night. I live a few minutes away from there in Vernon. 

Jjgsp, I will! I'm going to need some more arrows!! Ha. 

Thanks for the welcome guys, hope to meet y'all at a range or shoot some time!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to AT!!!:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Great Shooting man. looks like your a pro already.


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

No, anything but it! I give all credit to my shooting to a short range and a decent bow! I still have a lot of learning to do!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

